# Ebay today



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi. I have been an advocate of the Marshalltown blue steel knives (2508, 2510, 2512)that are unfortunately out of production. There is a guy with some for sale today on Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshalltown-2512-Blue-Steel-Taping-Knife-with-Wood-Handle-12-x3-Made-in-USA/281679500517?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D30542%26meid%3D80da47ddcb5340cdb8a2c2f91737859e%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D251941632332&rt=nc

8" 10",12" knives. Maybe a little pricey. Maybe you like'm. Maybe you don't.


----------

